# Schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Rose-Service bei Ausstellungsbike



## megamrts (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
wollte hier mal etwas zu meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Roseversand schreiben. Dieser Beitrag soll insbesondere dazu dienen potentielle Käufer von Rose-Ausstellungsrädern zu warnen.
Ich hatte mir Ende Februar 2013 das 2012er- Modell des Uncle Jimbo 2 über die Rose-Homepage gekauft, dass dort als Ausstellungsrad angeboten wurde.
Vor dem Kauf hatte ich noch mit einem Rose-Mitarbeiter telefoniert und mich nach dem Zustand des Fahrrads erkundigt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es „wie neu“ sei und keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren aufweist.
Als ich das Fahrrad dann erhielt, sah es doch deutlich anders aus. Es waren mehrere Lackschäden zu sehen, am auffälligsten war eine Stelle am Oberrohr wo sich ein ovaler Lackschaden mit einem Durchmesser von fast einem Zentimeter befand. Außerdem war an dem einen Lenkerende eine sehr markante Kante reinschliffen, wie es nur durch einen ziemlich extremen Sturz auf hartem Untergrund entstehen könnte. Jedenfalls hab ich so etwas selber nach vielen Jahren des Fahrradfahrens noch nicht fertig gebracht. 
Ich machte dann Fotos von den Lackschäden und habe die an Rose geschickt, woraufhin mir etwas weißer Lack zur Ausbesserung dieses Schadens geschickt wurde.
Bis dahin schien mir ansonsten alles in Ordnung an dem Fahrrad zu sein, allerdings merkte ich schon bald darauf, dass der Dämpfer hin und wieder Luft verlor. Dieses Problem trat allerdings nur relativ selten auf und war auch über ein paar Monate verschwunden (oder zumindest war der Luftverlust so gering, dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist). Ich dachte es läge vielleicht am Ventil und hoffte dass das Problem nicht mehr auftreten würde. Es erschien mir jedenfalls wenig sinnvoll das Fahrrad zur Reparatur einzuschicken, wenn der Fehler dann nicht reproduziert werden kann.
Allerdings wurde es nicht besser, sondern das Problem trat irgendwann permanent auf. Ich schickte das Fahrrad dann (etwa 11 Monate nach dem Kauf) ein. Es wurde eine Reparatur auf Gewährleistung durchgeführt und ich erhielt das Fahrrad zurück mit dem Vermerk, dass der Dämpfer abgedichtet worden war.
Der Dämpfer verlor nun tatsächlich weniger Luft, allerdings war er noch immer nicht Dicht, was ich durch mehrmaliges Nachmessen überprüfte. Also schickte ich das Fahrrad letzten Monat nochmal ein. Nach einigen Tagen erhielt ich die Nachricht, dass der Dämpfer zum Hersteller (SRAM) eingeschickt werden musste und hier festgestellt wurde, dass sich Dreck im Dämpferkolben befindet, weshalb der Dämpfer aufgrund von Ersatzteilmangel für dieses Modell gegen einen Neuen ausgewechselt werden muss. Da ich den Dämpfer nicht spätestens nach einem Jahr zum Service gebracht hatte, könnte ich darauf keine Garantie erhalten, aber SRAM würde den neuen Dämpfer verbilligt verkaufen.
Dies schien mir einleuchtend, da der Hersteller seine Garantie ja ohnehin freiwillig gibt und so die Bedingungen nach Belieben festlegen kann.
Allerdings war ich der Überzeugung, dass hier die gesetzliche Gewährleistung Rose gegenüber greifen müsste, die ja noch nicht abgelaufen war. Hier wäre nur die einzige Schwierigkeit, dass man nach den ersten 6 Monaten Nachweisen muss, dass die Ursache des Problems schon nach dem Kauf existierte. Dieser Nachweis wäre für mich aber nicht schwer, da ich selten allein mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs war und ich so verschiedenste Zeugen hatte.
Außerdem hätte ich auf die bereits stattgefundene 1. Reparatur, die bei Rose durchgeführt wurde und nicht erfolgreich war, wieder eine neue Gewährleistung erhalten müssen. Auf der Rechnung wurde mir aber dennoch der neue Dämpfer berechnet.
Also schrieb ich eine E-mail mit der Bitte um Erklärung, warum die Reparatur nicht von der Gewährleistung gedeckt wird an den Bikeservice. Anscheinend war diese Frage nicht so leicht zu verstehen, jedenfalls erhielt ich immer nur ausweichende Antworten wie: „Sie haben auf den neuen Dämpfer 2 Jahre Gewährleistung“. Nachdem ich meine Frage zwei mal versucht hatte anders zu formulieren, um eventuelle Missverständnisse zu beseitigen erhielt ich gar keine Antwort mehr.
Da mir eine plausible Erklärung für das Zustandekommen einer Rechnung nicht zu viel verlangt schien, rief ich eine Woche später bei Rose an und wurde auch wieder mit dem gleichen zuständigen Mitarbeiter vom Bikeservice verbunden.
Immerhin erhielt ich nun eine Erklärung. Nach der auf Ansprüchen der Gewährleistung durchgeführten Reparatur im Februar hätte ich nicht erst 3 Monate warten sollen, bis ich das Fahrrad wieder einschicke.
Ich versuchte zu erklären, dass ich meistens nur übers Wochenende zu Hause bin und es wenn man arbeiten muss schwer ist einen noch freien Abholtag von DHL zu finden, bei dem man dann den ganzen Tag zu Hause sein kann.
Ich erhielt die Antwort, dass eine Email mit der Mitteilung, dass der Dämpfer immer noch undicht ist, auch gelangt hätte und man so nicht wissen könnte, ob es sich noch um das gleiche Problem handele.
Obwohl dies ein legitimes Argument zu sein schien, denke ich mir doch, dass es auch von dem Blickwinkel von Rose aus ein extrem unwahrscheinliches Szenario wäre anzunehmen, dass der Dämpfer kurze Zeit nach der Reparatur wegen einer anderen Ursache undicht wurde.
Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass ich ja ein Ausstellungsrad gekauft habe und somit nur ein Jahr Gewährleistung auf das Fahrrad hätte. Dies war mir neu, ich hatte mich beim Kauf des Fahrrads extra darüber informiert, dass die normale Gewährleistungsdauer von 2 Jahren auch bei Ausstellungsgegenständen besteht. Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung beträgt immer 2 Jahre, außer sie wird ausdrücklich auf ein Jahr verkürzt. Dies ist allerdings nicht geschehen, weder im Onlineshop, noch in den mitgelieferten Garantieunterlagen/AGB's, noch mündlich. Es gab nicht den geringsten Hinweis darauf.
Der Mitarbeiter von Rose sah ein, dass mir dies hätte mitgeteilt werden müssen und fragte den Verkäufer (wahrscheinlich den, der mir vor dem Kauf gesagt hatte, dass das Fahrrad keine Gebrauchsspuren hat), ob dies stattgefunden hatte. Daraufhin sagte er mir, dass sich der Verkäufer nicht sicher wäre und er es vielleicht vergessen hätte zu erwähnen, aber dass ich davon eh nichts hätte wissen müssen, dies sei normal bei allen Ausstellungsrädern und Sonderangeboten bei Rose.


Für das Rose-Fahrrad hatte ich mich, obwohl es ein bisschen teurer war als bei konkurrierenden Versendern, eigentlich entschieden, da ich annahm der Service wäre hier auch besser. Ich weiß zwar zwar nicht, ob es bei anderen Versendern noch schlechter aussieht, aber guter Service ist definitiv etwas anderes.


----------



## CRASHER13 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Megamrts,
definiere Austellungsrad? Nutzungsspuren und Dellen sind normal, bedenkt man einfach das die Räder nicht unbedingt in der Biketown stehen müssen, diese können auch für einige Wochenenden im Jahr in Willingen/Winterberg etc. stehen. Der Transport hin, zurück, Lagerung wird sicherlich nicht schadlos vorübergehen, daher auch der Sonderpreis.
Dämpfungs- und Federelemte sollten regelmäßig zum Service wenn Garantieansprüche geltend gemacht werden wollen, Luftverlust ist sowieso ein heikles Thema. Oftmals wird nur der Autoventilanschluss nicht fixiert und dadurch entweicht Luft, generell entweicht bei Dämpfern-/Gabeln immer Luft. Der Service dieser Elemente ist sowieso total überzogen, zwemal Komplettservice und man bekommt eine neue Gabel/Dämpfer. Viele Hersteller schauen sowieso nur auf das Seriendatúm der Gabel-/Dämpfer, kommen diese aus 2011 bei einem 2012 er Rad muss man automatisch zahlen. Ich denke du kannst dich glücklich schätzen bei einem neuen Dämpfer zum Sonderpreis. Generell gilt bei Gebrauchträdern (so kenn ich es von Rose): 1 Jahr Gewährleistung auf Anbauteile und 10 Jahre auf den Rahmen ab Produktions-/Seriendatum. Also alles in allem sehr fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## megamrts (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Crasher13,
danke für deine Antwort. Ja das stimmt natürlich, dass ich Glück hatte den Dämpfer von Sram verbilligt zu kriegen.
Ich hatte das Fahrrad online gekauft, wo nur „Ausstellungsrad“ ohne eine nähere Beschreibung stand. Hab davor dann noch bei Rose angerufen, um mich über den Zustand zu erkundigen und sicherzustellen, dass es kein Testbike oder so ist. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es nur ausgestellt wurde und keine Gebrauchsspuren hätte, aber wo das Fahrrad genau herkam konnte man mir nicht sagen. Gut möglich, dass es tatsächlich aus Winterberg/Willingen war, da die anderen Ausstellungsräder schon ein paar Monate davor ausverkauft waren.

Ich fände es auch fair die Gewährleistung zu verkürzen, wenn man darüber irgendwie, am besten schon auf der Homepage informiert würde. Ist schließlich ein ziemlich wichtiges Kaufkriterium. Ich hätte es zumindest nicht gekauft wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die Gewährleistung nur halb so lang ist.


----------



## noocelo (26. Juli 2014)

... liest sich doch eigentlich alles ziemlich bemüht bzw. fair. passt es jetzt oder ist noch was offen?

was deine frage zur servicequalität anderer versender betrifft, da hab' ich schon ganz andere geschichten erlebt/gelesen/mitbekommen.

zwei sachen, die dir vermutlich schon selbst in den sinn kamen: 1. aussage über zustand vor kauf schriftlich geben lassen und/oder 2. bei b-ware in dem preissegment einen kleinen ausflug machen um den bock vorher zu inspizieren.

ansonsten gilt: druff und fahren um in den gute-laune-bereich zu kommen.


----------



## megamrts (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Noocelo,
ja das ist sicherlich ein guter Tipp, dass man sich wichtige Auskünfte auch noch schriftlich geben lassen sollte. Offen ist jetzt eigentlich insoweit nichts mehr, dass ich die Rechnung bezahlt habe, aber ich finde die Argumentation von Rose, dass ich auf das Fahrrad auf einmal nur noch ein Jahr Gewährleistung habe ziemlich merkwürdig.
Ich habe jetzt nochmal deren Seite genauer angeguckt; wenn man dort auf Shop, Fahrräder und dann Einzelstücke geht findet man folgenden Text:

Hier erwarten dich ausgesuchte Einzelstücke. Es handelt sich dabei um Neu-, Ausstellungs- und Gebrauchträder, die 100%ig funktionstüchtig sind. Jedes Fahrrad wird vor dem Versand selbstverständlich nochmal von uns überprüft, stark verschlissene Komponenten wurden bereits ausgetauscht.* Alle Ausstellungs- und Neuräder haben die von uns angebotene Garantieleistung**. Die Gebrauchträder haben eine Garantie von einem Jahr auf Komponenten und 10 Jahre auf den Rahmen ab Modelljahr. Außerdem hast du bei uns ein vierwöchiges Rückgaberecht. Wir bitten um dein Verständnis, dass keine Änderungen an diesen Einzelstücken vorgenommen werden können. 
 * Unsere Garantieleistungen entnimm bitte unseren AGB.

Das klingt für mich zumindest nach genau dem Gegenteil. Hier wird von 3 verschiedenen Kategorien von Fahrrädern gesprochen, wobei ein Ausstellungsrad etwas anderes ist als ein Gebrauchtrad und wofür die gleichen Garantieleistungen wie für Neuräder gelten sollen.
(Ich nehme an der Begriff Garantie wird hier nur stellvertretend für die Gewährleistung/Mängelhaftung verwendet)


----------

